# Alternatives to BioMagic ? Yawn !



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm just about to run out of BioMagic. I hasten to add, I like this stuff & it does exactly what is say's it will do. IMO

What are the current thoughts on alternatives bought from the supermarket ? I tried using Persil liquid with fabric conditioner in disolvable sachets. Hmm, not quite as odour free as the BM & there were a lot of hard to shift white deposits in the tank. After a couple of doses of BM & the white deposits are gone & everything's peachy again.

Is anyone using a freely available alternative that smells nice & leave's no stains 8O  & breaks down the lumps  

Touchy subject I realise :lol: 

Thanks in advance, D.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

When my 5 lites of Biomagic ran out I tried vanish oxyaction for coloureds (contains no bleaching agents) ok but not too handy. Then someone suggested Formil bio washing sachets I bought some from Lidl and haven't used anything else since. The fragrance is enough to disguise anything not digested and for the first time I have felt that using an inside loo to empty it is an option


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We use Tesco's value biological washing liquid. Seems to do the job and no horrible smells coming from the loo. Also pretty cheap - about £1 last bottle I bought.

Denise


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

excuse my ignorance but is this to totaly replace the blue chemicals and sachets in the toilet waste tank what sort off amount do you use off the lidles one thanks.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes it is. Biological washing liquid.
Not tried it myself as I have not run out of blue stuff.

Dave p


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We just use about a capful instead of the blue.

Denise


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

As above: Tesco Value Biological washing liquid. We've used it for a long period with no ill effects on either us, the cassette or the environment.

It's also pretty good at doing laundry and is the only thing I know to remove red wine stains from MH seat covers.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Another thumbs up for the tesco value stuff.

Pete


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Wilkinsons Bio Washing liquid in sachets.

"Cheap as chips and does the trick"


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

How many sachets Frank of Formil bio per cassette at a time.
Tesco value what size capful, is it the cap from the cassette or the cap off the bottle
Sorry for such a dumb question
Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Bio Washing liquid for us, dont know the make though. It is a liquid and not sachets, I know that much. Works really well and we were Bio Magic users before the switch.

Steve


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Chudders 

Cap from bottle or a quick tip if it starts smelling just tip a bit more down the loo.

Joe


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Chudders said:


> How many sachets Frank of Formil bio per cassette at a time.
> Tesco value what size capful, is it the cap from the cassette or the cap off the bottle
> Sorry for such a dumb question
> Dave


Just the one

So when away from campsites that is an empty and a new sachet every third or fourth day.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Tesco value bio for me and I use the bio cap as a measure, use 1 measure per emptying of tank. 

bigfrank3


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh dear, Went and put some Tesco Bio in but should have waited for replies. I have been and put a capful of the cassette filler thingy. That is way too much then. Next time will know better. Also been to Lidl and bought Formil sachets as per Franks recommendation. £3.20 I think they were for 20 sachets of green liquid in a plastic container. I suppose they are the same ones. I had a choice bio or non bio so bought the bio ones
Thanks everyone, Gonna try both over the next couple of weeks.
Regards, Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Chudders said:


> Oh dear, Went and put some Tesco Bio in but should have waited for replies. I have been and put a capful of the cassette filler thingy. T


It doesn't foam so I don't think the excess will do any harm.

I'd be interested in the results of your tests. To be honest, after experimenting with all sorts of things, I'm coming to the conclusion that, if you don't leave the cassette more than a couple of nights between emptying and the temperatures are not tropical, then there is no need to add anything at all.

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've tried Bio-Magic and biological detergent liquid and all seem to end up as 'Dump and Niff'.

Gone back to blue now.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> I've tried Bio-Magic and biological detergent liquid and all seem to end up as 'Dump and Niff'.
> 
> .


Not sure how to phrase an answer to this....! 

It would be interesting to try a survey of all the methods used and user satisfaction.

G


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi 
we use biological liquid and have done for some time as the loo chemicals smell seemed to seep into the van. Now have no problem no smells. We use one capful into cassette to start and if necessary add an extra capful if weather very warm or any delay in emptying cassette. Usually empty after 2-3 days. Have found Ariel gel with febreze most effective so far but have used cheapies to good effect also
cheers 
Smurfing


----------



## FROGGY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi all,

There is a new BioMagic NF and a Bio-Buddy product out, both made in the UK. have a look at www.Dairymax-uk.co.uk
looks good to me.

Notty.


----------



## FROGGY (Apr 12, 2006)

[color=darkblue
[size=7] [/size] 

I would like to comment on the fact that some people are using washing products from Aldi, Lidl and other supermarkets as a replacement for toilet chemicals. 
While I know this save a few pence and maybe smells nice it is no substitute for a purpose made toilet fluid. The problem is your health.

Human waste can contain some nasty pathogenic bacteria that washing liquids or powders are not designed to deal with! 
All reputable manufacturers of Non-Bio toilet fluids such as Elsan or Thetford use powerful disinfectants to make sure all these bad bacteria are killed stone dead and do not present a health problem. 
Likewise, All reputable makers of Biological toilet fluids go to great lengths to make sure that they have strains of aerobic bacteria as well as stimulants to make these powerful so that they will out compete the anaerobic pathogens and consume them rendering them safe.

Do I have a vested interest? Yes! I retail one of the best Biological products on the market that many of you use but I'm not trying to market that here. I'm just asking anyone using these washing products if they have thought of the health consequences of their families becoming ill especially overseas, for the sake of a few pence. I advise you to contact the makers of the products you are using and ask them are you covered if you become sick as a result of using their products in your toilet tank!

I trust the moderator will leave this on even though it has come from a producer. You don't need to use my fluid if you feel its too expensive but at least use something better than washing up liquid!

Froggy.


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

Froggy So what is the product? Some of the chemicals that are used will destroy a septic tanks activity. At the moment we are using Tesco finest because we are emptying the cassette into our septic tank.


----------



## FROGGY (Apr 12, 2006)

I have just posted a health warning about using washing liquids to replace toilet chemicals see latest topic from Froggy. It is also explained on the Dairymax website on the home page.
Froggy


----------



## FROGGY (Apr 12, 2006)

Please put dairymax-uk into your search engine. I'm not allowed to state the name.
Froggy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

FROGGY said:


> [
> All reputable manufacturers of Non-Bio toilet fluids such as Elsan or Thetford use powerful disinfectants to make sure all these bad bacteria are killed stone dead and do not present a health problem.
> expensive but at least use something better than washing up liquid!
> 
> Froggy.


 If you look at the specifications of these, post-formaldehyde toilet fluids, they contain nothing more powerful that soaps and something to give a characteristic smell.

For environmental reasons many campsites now veto the use of formaldehyde and most manufacturers no longer produce liquids which contain it.

Biological laundry liquids contain enzymes which begin the breakdown of micro-organisms in the faeces etc. Given normal hygiene practices when disposing of the contents of a cassette- hand-washing afterwards, avoidance of splashes etc, there will be no danger.

As many SOG users testify it is perfectly safe not to use any additional liquids in the cassette at all.

G


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Froggy

If normal hygiene precautions are taken and the cassette is emptied often then no harm will come to me even if no chemicals or additives are used in my toilet cassette.

IMHO There is No chemical or additive that can make the cassette toilet system totally safe if normal hygiene precautions are not taken when using or emptying.

So I am absolutely sure that I will suffer no health consequences if I do not use your chemical or any other chemical. S O G owners are proud of the fact that they need no chemicals, a fact I would not dispute.

If I cannot empty the cassette every day after use then I do use an additive to control the smell and the biological activity but I cannot say that any one is much better than any other one and I have tried many and now I have a favorite one ( Yes, it is biofriendly and green :wink: ).

To most folks all that matters is the lingering smell in the loo so if folks like the smell of the bio wash liquid then I say why not use it :wink: . I think I will give it a whirl...... before emptying of course :lol:

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Quite so Grizz! :wink:

Your comparison with SOG systems, whose proud boast is to use no additives of any kind, should set anyone's mind at rest.

If Froggy reads the threads carefully enough he will see that it is not _washing up liquid_ that members use, but _biological washing machine liquid_. The stuff that is used to wash dirty knickers (_sorry sensitive persons!_ :roll: ) and other unmentionably soiled clothing, and make it perfectly clean and wholesome again.

I don't blame him for sneaking round the forum rules to promote his product ( :wink:  ) but his argument is a bit biased to say the least.

Recent advertising campaigns often begin by generating an anxiety, then trying to sell something to alleviate the concern. :roll:

Motion sensor operated hand wash dispensers for example - so you don't have to touch the germ laden plunger. 8O

When is the only time you would ever touch that plunger . . . . immediately prior to washing your hands with the jollop that kills 99.9% of all known germs!!! 8O 8O

But - as always it's up to the individual to weigh up the pro's and con's and make their own choice.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> ... so if folks like the smell of the bio wash liquid then I say why not use it
> Mike


Mike... I think the thing that attracts bio laundry liquid users is that it _ does not _ leave a lingering smell in the loo. It does start the breakdown of the solid contents, making them easier to dispose of through a narrow spout. A good seal and reasonably frequent emptying of the cassette, ensure the contents don't smell unpleasant.

G


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

joedenise said:


> We use Tesco's value biological washing liquid. Seems to do the job and no horrible smells coming from the loo. Also pretty cheap - about £1 last bottle I bought.
> 
> Denise


Now not so cheap, we bought some back in January for 98p but last week it was up to £1.56 !!!!! that is what you call profiteering not inflation.

RD


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> To be honest, after experimenting with all sorts of things, I'm coming to the conclusion that, if you don't leave the cassette more than a couple of nights between emptying and the temperatures are not tropical, then there is no need to add anything at all.


I hadn't considered trying this  I decided to buy more Biomagic as my brief foray using laundry liguid left the inside of the cassette covered in white scale. To be perfectly honest I've kind of brainwashed myself into adding chemicals after emptying the cassette. I've found that the Biomagic does what I expect it to do & have carried on using it. For what it's costing me I won't be changing on grounds of cost alone. I'm going to try Grizz's idea & go sans chemicals & see how I get on. I'm using a SOG & have only ever noticed a niff when the tank's getting near the danger level.

D.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

04HBG said:


> Now not so cheap, we bought some back in January for 98p but last week it was up to £1.56 !!!!! that is what you call profiteering not inflation.
> 
> RD


When I started buying it for laundry purposes it was only 78p ! That was not so very long ago. I keep meaning to go in and register my displeasure at this; I can't believe the cost of ingredients has gone up so much and, you're right, it's profiteering. Still a lot cheaper than the branded laundry liquids which make me really angry - same ingredients, umpteen times the price !

G


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A capful of Formil every time......keeps away the niffs and grime.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

747 said:


> A capful of Formil every time......keeps away the niffs and grime.


Do you use the liquid Formil or powder ? I'd be wary of powder as anything that did not dissolve completely would remain to build up and so bung up the insides of your cassette and provide a useful substrate for bacterial growth when the cassette is empty. Is it sold as biological- ie contains enzymes that can deal with proteins ?

G


----------



## FROGGY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi, Thanks to all who have commented on my health warning.

I would just like to mention that the SOG unit does not make the waste in the tank safe, nor does it stop it from being digested in the anaerobic way where hydrogen sulphide gas is produced, the gas that causes the smell and leads to pathogens forming.

All a SOG does is to extract the air from the cassette during the period that the slide valve is open so that the user will not notice any smell rising up from the cassette!

The idea that this supplies enough oxygen into the tank to make the digestion aerobic and therefore less smelly, is completely wrong. 
Only by introducing powerful jets of air below the liquid would the bacteria be able to become part aerobic, that is how some sewage works deal with the problem of anaerobic digestion. 
Anyone standing by the extract fan of a SOG while the loo is being used must have noticed that there is a pong, especially when the filter has aged?

In spite of the comments that the Bio washing products somehow give you protection from pathogens, I stand by my health report.

To illustrate the tenacity of these pathogens, today there are reports of people dying in Germany and being very ill in the UK from eating organic tomatoes and cucumber imported from Spain due to the E.coli bug, the report points out that this produce had been in contact with irrigation systems contaminated by either animal of human waste. I rest my case.

I wish to thank Davesport for his continued faith in at least one of the true Bio Toilet fluids that I know can cost as little as 5-Pence a day to treat your loo safely.

Cheers to you all, Froggy


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

SOG + Biomagic. Works perfectly well. Costs little for Biomagic if bought in larger bottles.

Cost of 1 day Biomagic = 1/6th of a mile in diesel.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > A capful of Formil every time......keeps away the niffs and grime.
> ...


Hello Ms Grizzly, 

I only use the liquid Formil.


----------

